# B&R vs Siemens



## kw21 (16 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte eine Maschine modernisieren, dh. Einbau von SPS, zwei Servos und Panel. Jetzt muss ich eine Entscheidung treffen ob ich alles mit Siemens oder B&R mache. Leider habe ich mit B&R noch keine Erfahrungen aber anfangen muss ich irgendwann doch. Was würdet ihr mir empfelen?

mfg.
kw21


----------



## offliner (16 April 2009)

Nimm die Technik, die Deiner Anforderung am ehesten passend erscheint.
Preis ist nat. auch en Thema. Ich denke mal alles andere ist reine Geschmackssache, der eine steht auf Siemens, der andere auf Beckhoff, B+R oder auch Rockwell. Lösen kannst Du Deine Anwendung wahrscheinlich mit allen Systemen. Ob man unbedingt ein anderes System kennenlernen muss, wenn man mit dem einen zufrieden ist, muss Du ebenfalls selber wissen. Hier wird´s sowieso wieder etliche Antworten zu allen möglichen Systemen hageln, "A ist das Beste, B ist kompletter Mist, C geht so..." Objektiv ist das aber meistens nicht. Zumal auch bei Dir die eigentliche Anwendung nicht klar ist. 2 Servos und Steuerung ist nicht unbedingt eine Angabe auf die man Empfehlungen geben kann...


----------



## Superkater (21 April 2009)

*Vorteile Nachteile beider Hersteller*

Ich arbeite mit beiden Systemen.

Einiges zur Größe der Servos:

Wenn die Servomotoren größer als 18kW sind, dann hat die B&R sowieso nicht mehr im Lieferprogramm. Dann brauchst du nicht mehr weiterlesen.

B&R Vorteile:
- Ein Programmierwerkzeug (Automation Studio).
- Mit einer Hardware (Powerpanels) kannst du SPS und ACOPOS unter einem Hut bringen.
- Hardware ist preislich günstiger als bei Siemens.

B&R Nachteile:
- Wehe wenn du Jahre später die alte Automationstudio-Version mit den alten Librarys nicht mehr am PC richtig installieren kannst, dann bist du voll aufgeschmissen.
- viele Kunden im Ausland akzeptieren B&R überhaupt nicht.

Siemens Vorteile:
- die Motoren sind super (Asny und Syncservos).
- Jahre später kann man mit neuen Werkzeugen die alten Geräte auch noch bedienen.

Siemens Nachteile:
- du brauchst 3 Programmierwerkzeuge: STEP7, Simotion Scout und WinCC mit allen gültigen Lizenzen.
- der Hardwarepreis ist sehr hoch. Ich würde eine Simotion D425 (Sinmaics S120) und einem TP177 als Panel dafür nehmen.
- 
-


----------



## 61131 (25 April 2009)

Noch ein paar Erfahrungen meinerseits:

Siemens:
---------
+ Grosse Bekanntheit, Akzeptanz, eben auch im Ausland (das schützt aber nicht davor, dass beim bspw. in den USA teilweise sehr zu kämpfen hat)
+ Grosse Bandbreite in Sachen Hardware

- Teuer
- Support teilweise sehr unflexibel (aus unserer Erfahrung; und wir sind kein Kleinkunde)
- Sehr unbeweglich, wenn man eine Lösung benötigt, die nicht bereits im Angebot ist.
- Kompatibilität in Sachen Hardware zu Software (alte Baugruppen immer ohne Probleme in neueren STEP 7 Versionen ist zwar meistens so noch zutreffend, jedoch andersherum auch nicht mehr unbedingt. Alte Step 7  mit vermeintlich bekannter Hardware problematisch, da bspw. CPU's mit dem Ausgabestand X nicht mehr lieferbar sind und man zwangsweise neuere Stände einsetzen muss => CPU mit neuerem Ausgabestand nicht mehr mit ehemals genutzer STEP 7 Version projektierbar.



B&R:
+ Mittlerweile sehr gute Bandbreite im Bereich Hardware
+ AutomationStudio als Werkzeug hochinteressant. Gerade im Motion Bereich durch AxisTrace bspw. Damit Arbeiten macht einfach Spass (mir jedenfalls).
+ Updates für AutomationStudio frei im Web (sofern man eine registrierte
  AS-Version nutzt)
+ B&R veröffentlicht sehr zügig Updates und neue Komponenten (das kann
  allerdings auch schon mal zu schnell sein ....)
+ Mit den Servos haben wir bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Siemens ist da teilweise nicht rangekommen)
+ Multitasking-System
+ Günstige Preise
+ Sehr flexible Lösungen möglich

- Die gegenseitige Kompatibilität SW <-> HW ist nicht unbedingt immer gegeben. Neuere Hardware bedeutet halt auch schon mal neue AutomationStudio Version.

+/- Es ist ein kompilierendes System, d.h. es wir kompilierter Code ausgeführt und nicht interpretiert. "Nur" einen bestimmten Baustein runterspielen ist damit nicht oder nur eingeschränkt möglich (B&R hat Tasks, keine "Bausteine"). Anlagenbauer würden damit vermutlich ihre Probleme haben. 
Dafür ist das System aber auch schnell und es kann keiner die Quelle hochladen.

+/- Keine Trennung von Programm und Daten (PB versus DB). Die Daten
  gehören der Task in der sie definiert wurden oder der CPU (global scope).
  Anmerkung: Muss nicht unbedingt ein Nachteile sein, kommt auf die
  Anwendung und Software-Architektur an.

Allgemein:
----------
Man kann mit beiden zurecht kommen, sofern man bereit ist die Vor- und Nachteile zu akzeptieren. 
Es kommt sehr viel auf die Anwendung an und die mögliche Architektur der Lösung.
Schwierigkeiten hat man mit beiden hin und wieder.

Wir setzen in grossem Umfang B&R Servos und Motore ein und haben dort keinerlei grosse oder unlösbare Probleme gehabt - eher gute Erfahrungen.


----------

